

Extensibility for the Masses: Practical Extensibility with Object Algebras [pdf] - pron
https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~wcook/Drafts/2012/ecoop2012.pdf

======
platz
From Object Algebras to Finally Tagless Interpreters:
[https://oleksandrmanzyuk.wordpress.com/2014/06/18/from-
objec...](https://oleksandrmanzyuk.wordpress.com/2014/06/18/from-object-
algebras-to-finally-tagless-interpreters-2/)

previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904182](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8904182)

